# Happy Birthday Rusty



## grayfish

...


----------



## Gator_Nutz

Ditto. Happy Bday Rusty. I hope work and things are giving you a bit of a break for a change. We need an outing.


----------



## richg99

Happy Birthday, Rusty.. Rich


----------



## Charles Helm




----------



## fishphoto

Have a good one Rusty!


----------



## sandybottom

A day late but not forgotten. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## stargazer

Dang....sorry Im late,,,Happy B-Day Rusty.


----------



## chicapesca

Happy Birthday Rusty! I hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## Koru

here i am late too! sorry about that chief. hope you had a wonderful day Rusty!

rosesm


(gotta love 'net birthdays that go on for days and days  )


----------



## RustyBrown

Thank you all. I don't want to seem unappreciative, but I've been working on another project...see next post...


----------

